# ليسا اثنين بل واحد



## النهيسى (23 ديسمبر 2020)

*  ليسا اثنين بل واحد

من
كتاب الأسرة الروحية السعيدة - البابا شنوده الثالث

 يقول القديس ذهبي الفم عن الزوجين "ليس هناك جسدان، وإنما جسد واحد: هو الرأس، وهي الجسد". ويتذكر القديس قصة الخليقة فيقول: إن الله لم يخلق حواء من خارج، لئلا يشعر آدم أنها غريبة عنه. إنها من نفس الجسد الواحد.

والقدّيس أمبروسيوس يؤيد هذه الحقيقة فيقول "إن الله أخذ ضلعًا من آدم وعمله امرأة، لكي يرجع ويربطهما مرة أخرى ويصبحان جسدًا واحدًا".


 الرجل والمرأة يتزوجان، ولكنهما بعد الزواج "لا يصيران بعد اثنين، بل واحد".

هما واحد في الروح، وواحد في الجسد، وواحد في كل شيء.

لا يستطيع أحدهما أن يقول للآخر "هذا لي، وهذا لك". فمن الناحية الروحية، لا يوجد هذا التمييز، ولا هذه الإثنينية.. وكل شيء في البيت ملك للاثنين معًا.. إن كتابة شيء باسم أحدهما إجراء دنيوي، وليس إجراءً مسيحيًا..*​


----------



## candy shop (29 يونيو 2021)

*شكراااااااااااا اخي النهيسي
على الموضوع القيم
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------

